# My Kind of Goat Sweater



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I woke up to 17 degree weather and frozen pipes. I'm in middle GA so that's unusual. Went to check on the animals. Everyone was okay but Korra. She was shivering like mad. I brought her inside to warm up and come up with a plan. We don's have a working heat lamp or anything. So I got one of boys' sweaters and pinned it up. So far, she's not shivering. I put a bunch more hay in her crate as well, hoping she'd go in there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe! What a cutie!  hopefully it warms up a bit soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe Korra..so sweet. Hope she warms up !!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It's up to 27 degrees. She pulled off the sweater and is no longer shivering. I think the silly girl slept outside last night instead of the goat house or crate we have out there. I gave them some warm water and they sucked it right up.


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

We had -18 degrees here. Brrr, poor goats. We have been warming up their water, giving a tad extra grain, even made some goat blankets with the sewing machine.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

That's cold! My favorite thing about the south is the fairly mild winters. I grew up in New York.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

It was negative 30 last week your lucky its so warm there you come here and its what we all expect even the goats get used to the cold. she'll be good but don't get her used being in the house or they will always want to come in.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She was inside for less than 20 minutes and only wore the sweater for maybe an hour. I know it's better for them to this get used to the cold. It was just unusually cold and she was shivering really bad. Plus they're slightly spoiled pet goats.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Mine are too and that's why i suggested it. but if you do bring her in don't forget to put her in front of a mirror and get a good laugh out of it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## dance4emily (Jan 20, 2014)

So cute!!!!!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks! She is a character.


----------



## wambo3419 (Sep 26, 2013)

awww love the sweater! TOO CUTE!


----------

